# Here we go Again! Texas Gov Blames Violent Video Games and other things for School Shooting.



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 21, 2018)

Before I paste this blog Type in School Shootings 2017-2018 

Do you see a pattern?

From CNN.com By Darran Simon


"The video games issue, we have got to address in this country. Based on all the research we have done, 97%, according to psychologists and psychiatrists ... of teenagers view video games, and 85% of those video games are violent. ... And what are these games showing you how to do? Kill people. ... The vast majority [of psychologists and psychiatrists] will tell you it leads them to become numb to violence, to have less empathy to their victims and be more aggressive. Does that impact everyone who views them? No, but it obviously is part of the problem."

*Removing religion from schools*
"We have devalued life in this country. We threw God out of school."
*Abortions and 'broken' families*
"We have 50 million abortions. We have families that are broken apart, no fathers at home. We have incredible heinous violence as a [video] game, two hours a day in front of their eyes. And we stand here and we wonder why this happens to certain students."
*Irresponsible gun owners*
"I'm a gun owner. Many of you are gun owners. We have a responsibility to be sure our guns are safe at home. That's where gun control starts, at home. ... Your guns ought to be safe at home."
Read about Lt. Gov Dan Patrick's comments on the Sunday talk shows
*Too many entrances to schools*
Speaking Sunday on CNN's "State of the Union," Patrick repeated earlier arguments about eliminating some school entrances: "We need to get down to one or two entrances into our schools." He added: "You have the necessary exits for fire, of course, but we have to funnel our students into our schools so we can put eyes on them."
*Unarmed teachers*
Patrick said Texas law allows teachers to carry guns but that decision is made on the local level.
"We have to arm our teachers. ... If another person has a gun, the best way to stop that person is with another person with a gun. But an even better way is four people with a gun to stop that person."
"I said this morning on an interview: 'This is not about guns.' ... This is about us, as a culture and a nation. Who are we?"

CNN's Eli Watkins and AnneClaire Stapleton contributed to this report. 

The white man don't even see it himself


----------



## SG854 (May 21, 2018)

Ban all violent video games, movies, and Chris Benoit content. 
All they teach is nothing but violence.


----------



## Viri (May 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Ban all violent video games, movies, and Chris Benoit content.
> All they teach is nothing but violence.


Benoit did nothing wrong! He was framed by Kevin Sullivan!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Ban all violent video games, movies, and Chris Benoit content.
> All they teach is nothing but violence.


But then we still have 

WWE 
BOXING
UFC 
Hell Hockey has fights too

ban that then Video Games


----------



## SG854 (May 21, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> But then we still have
> 
> WWE
> BOXING
> ...


You forgot to put Dragon Ball Z


----------



## Viri (May 21, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> WWE


Honestly, more kids have probably died from imitating wrestling moves, than violent video games.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> You forgot to put Dragon Ball Z


All other Anime

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Viri said:


> Honestly, more kids have probably died from imitating wrestling moves, than violent video games.


Correct


----------



## SG854 (May 21, 2018)

Why is Abortion listed as cause of gun violence?


----------



## lordkaos (May 21, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Speaking Sunday on CNN's "State of the Union," Patrick repeated earlier arguments about eliminating some school entrances: "We need to get down to one or two entrances into our schools." He added: "You have the necessary exits for fire, of course, but we have to funnel our students into our schools so we can put eyes on them."


that's just fucking stupid, what if there's a fire, an earthquake or another emergency? also what if the shooter or shooters manage to get inside the school and decide to wait near those entrances to maximize the casualties? now they're talking about turning public schools into fortresses, these guys are really running out of ideas.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Why is Abortion listed as cause of gun violence?


Thats what I said too! Did the fetus go to the school and start shooting?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 21, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Thats what I said too! Did the fetus go to the school and start shooting?


I think they're trying to present it as an example of "liberal immorality" that's pervading our culture and affecting our kids... Somehow...


----------



## Joe88 (May 21, 2018)

lordkaos said:


> that's just fucking stupid, what if there's a fire, an earthquake or another emergency? also what if the shooter or shooters manage to get inside the school and decide to wait near those entrances to maximize the casualties? now they're talking about turning public schools into fortresses, these guys are really running out of ideas.


Those would be turned into emergency exits, you can go out but you can't get back in, the doors would be alarmed so it would set an alarm off if someone opened it to get out or to let someone in as a deterrent. They also brought up the point of locking the front gates and doors after classes has started to prevent people from entering who are not supposed to be, they would have to go through an administration area to get in. 

Heck both my elementary and high school had these practices but they were both catholic, when it comes to public high schools and such, besides metal detectors for the schools in the "bad area's" not much thought is given to security.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 21, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> Those would be turned into emergency exits, you can go out but you can't get back in, the doors would be alarmed so it would set an alarm off if someone opened it to get out or to let someone in as a deterrent. They also brought up the point of locking the front gates and doors after classes has started to prevent people from entering who are not supposed to be, they would have to go through an administration area to get in.
> 
> Heck both my elementary and high school had these practices but they were both catholic, when it comes to public high schools and such, besides metal detectors for the schools in the "bad area's" not much thought is given to security.


I see no reason why that should have to be the case, though. My high school had 4 entrances that were regularly used and we've done just fine


----------



## lordkaos (May 21, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> Those would be turned into emergency exits, you can go out but you can't get back in, the doors would be alarmed so it would set an alarm off if someone opened it to get out or to let someone in as a deterrent. They also brought up the point of locking the front gates and doors after classes has started to prevent people from entering who are not supposed to be, they would have to go through an administration area to get in.
> 
> Heck both my elementary and high school had these practices but they were both catholic, when it comes to public high schools and such, besides metal detectors for the schools in the "bad area's" not much thought is given to security.


all that talk about modifying school buildings instead of trying to fix the reason why those sick fucks have such an easy access to guns sound really silly to me, I think i once saw a show where there was a discussion about the idea of installing magnetic locked doors and I was like, really?

also, the Florida shooting and this one didn't happen in bad neighborhoods, and if targeting schools were to become really difficult maybe they would go to a mall, theater or church instead.


----------



## Viri (May 21, 2018)

lordkaos said:


> go to a mall


Well, those won't exist for much longer anyway, so at least that problem solved it self.


----------



## lordkaos (May 21, 2018)

Viri said:


> Well, those won't exist for much longer anyway, so at least that problem solved it self.


ok, ok, a Toys R' us then..... wait.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2018)

I know it is just pandering but 
 "We have devalued life in this country. We threw God out of school."
I have a book from the 40's called "Our National Enemy Number One: Education Without Religion" by John Francis Noll ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/do-you-believe-in-god.405333/page-56#post-6524253 for the start and some of the contents). It is one of my favourite propaganda books actually, and its chapter on non religious things is almost prescient (I have some pictures of that somewhere, may upload later).
Either way if it was like that in the 40s and if the cases it makes are correct then it goes back even further (he noted a distinct correlation between Sunday schools stopping being attended and lessening religiousness as the generations wore on) then we are looking at very long time for the effects to arise. Equally the only religious classes in much of the rest of the world are optional and clinical things not unlike you might teach geography or history.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 22, 2018)

I've said it before and i'll say it again. if the parents actually took the time to LOOK at what their kid was playing , instead of just giving them everything to get out of their hair, half this shit wouldn't happen.


----------



## Tigran (May 22, 2018)

Hey.. We wants to stop kids having easy access to violence that devalues life.. Maybe he should take the bible away from them.


----------



## cots (May 22, 2018)

I agree that violent movies and video games do have a negative effect on children that is why there are ratings, but who is supposed to enforce that at home?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2018)

cots said:


> I agree that violent movies and video games do have a negative effect on children that is why there are ratings, but who is supposed to enforce that at home?


Much to look at there.

a) Prove it. I have not seen any widely agreed with evidence/studies/whatever that there are negative effects. Several, and the world in general would appear to indicate otherwise, going with a classic then https://web.archive.org/web/2006042...com:80/oldsite/articles/violence/violence.htm
b) The ratings are massively variable all over the world. Are people so variable as to explain this. Also see a film called This Film Is Not Yet Rated (you can hopefully find a full version out there).
c) Is that not a question for the parents?


----------



## cots (May 22, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Much to look at there.
> 
> a) Prove it. I have not seen any widely agreed with evidence/studies/whatever that there are negative effects. Several, and the world in general would appear to indicate otherwise, going with a classic then https://web.archive.org/web/2006042...com:80/oldsite/articles/violence/violence.htm
> b) The ratings are massively variable all over the world. Are people so variable as to explain this. Also see a film called This Film Is Not Yet Rated (you can hopefully find a full version out there).
> c) Is that not a question for the parents?



Yes, my point was the parents responsibilities. I often see parents purchasing M rated games for their children or bringing them to R-rated movies. I had access to both of these growing up and I didn't shoot anyone, but I valued life. Bad stuff can effect you more then just having bad dreams. I think what these accusers forgot is the majority of kids play violent video games and blaming a game on a school shooting is a weak argument. I agree they have a negative effect on the vulnerable (more so then others), but they are also NOT good stuff for children to be exposed to.


----------



## Cylent1 (May 2, 2019)

You all are friggin crazy!
Most of the highly popular video games deal with guns and SHOOTING PEOPLE!
Most of our TV shows deal with guns SHOOTING PEOPLE!
Soon as you kids get that through your thick, but weak skulls, you will never know that!
There is more black on black shootings in chicago alone each and every weekend than there is more victims from school shootings ever!
So the next time you hear about Gun Control and White Nationalism in the same debate, you your brain and think logically!


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 2, 2019)

cots said:


> I agree that violent movies and video games do have a negative effect on children that is why there are ratings, but who is supposed to enforce that at home?



If they had a negative effect on children then we would have school shootings everyday. And our crime rate would be ALOT higher. I play violent video games and you don't see me shooting anybody? What you said is just hypocritical in every way. Sure...some kids may be affected doesn't mean all of them are. We are all different...doesn't mean we need to punish everybody for things that stupid kids do.


----------



## Steena (May 3, 2019)

there's an interesting case of switcheroo of sacred cows between the left and right, regarding the effect of media in real life.

- the fundamentalist christians of the 80's believe that violent media generates violence; the left denies
- the twittermob far left believe that sexism or even complex/fair/negative portrayal of rape in media will generate such things in real life; everyone else denies, including the more moderate left at times, but the most vocal are the centrists

i'm afraid you can't have one be true and not the other. either the things you see in media affect you, or they do not. the matter of the discussion should be how much. once you defend your sacred cow while attacking the other, them being in the same exact camp, you lose any credibility. in general, the hatemob left of today has a hilariously high rate of parallels with the ban-craze happy fundamentalist right of 30 years ago, often times coming to the same exact conclusions on authoritarianism, just giving different motivations for their little culture control.

see, there IS a reason why a lot of gamers are anti-sjw centrists. Surprisingly to some, it isn't that nazis randomly decided to barricade into gaming. they reacted the same way as when they were attacked by the religion nuts 3 console generations ago. "gamers" as a group have never been political outside of whoever tells them they can't play their games, then they align to whoever is opposing that team. it's not about who they are, it's about who they oppose. it's always been that way. the media, and the slacktivist left (the same thing concerning america today), uses this narrative as a convenient way to kick-start anti-right movements under the guise that the gamers are somehow coordinating to become nazis, when in reality it's "anti-sjw", which is extremely different. Youtube has a community of this too. Just like, once again a parallel, the christians of the 90's called gamers the antichrist when they just wanted religion bullshit to be outside of games, regardless of being atheists or not. It's all a political move to rile up your faction by pretending the enemy has bolstered an army of their respective extremists.

the only thing that actually changes is who controls culture. whoever does it, will want to use arguments invoking their team's sacred ideology to change shit because that allows you to not bring actual arguments and just use shock value to win. it was the jesus for the right, it is the hurt feelings snowflakes for the left right now. different coat of paint, same shit. still no actual discussion or fair arguments.

always funny seeing a partizan cultist of whatever team claiming violence has no effect but then treat sexism in games as a bigger issue than world famine. and vice versa. as we can see in this very threat. that's a way to completely destroy your point by your own action. and the discussion will never seriously start as long as you view this in idiotic partizan terms, so you can just go head and stop wasting your time with it.


----------



## Xzi (May 3, 2019)

Steena said:


> i'm afraid you can't have one be true and not the other. either the things you see in media affect you, or they do not.


It's not a binary 'either or' proposition.  Some people have a harder time separating fiction from reality than others.  In addition, this fails to acknowledge that certain content is created with the express intent of radicalizing others.  Both ISIS and far-right white nationalists have radicalization pipelines spread across the internet through various sites.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (May 4, 2019)

people digest content differently. i played mgs and mortal kombat when i was 12-13 and i know many other kids who did and they are just fine. There also studies if i remember correctly that have reached the same conclusion where it has little to no effect. That is not to say that a kid with a different mindset would not react differently to such content.
lets be honest here though people for the most part in this thread rather just be outraged at the headline though? yes?
that being said we do live in a weird society where sexuality bothers us more than violence, which blows my mind.
That being said yes, parents if available should see how kids react to content and determine what they should and should not be exposed to when younger.
Lets forget that though, Nuance is dead and people rather troll and act mega offended on all sides of this issue before anything else.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Why is Abortion listed as cause of gun violence?


Women who don't have access to an abortion clinic will try all kinds of dangerous alternatives.


----------



## Steena (May 4, 2019)

Xzi said:


> It's not a binary 'either or' proposition.  Some people have a harder time separating fiction from reality than others.  In addition, this fails to acknowledge that certain content is created with the express intent of radicalizing others.  Both ISIS and far-right white nationalists have radicalization pipelines spread across the internet through various sites.


The vast majority of the peak schizophrenia cases are observed having a complete detachment from reality, for example the columbine diaries and the bjorn stalker showcase a total disconnect from societal standards and general interaction mechanics. That elliot roger kid was 100% delusional as transpiring from his recordings, a 4 year olds have a better grasp on reality. Context nor intent would help there, especially given that the former extracted much of the ideology by hilariously misrepresenting comic books. Would that become retroactively ban material?

And when you look at the spectrum of personalities most likely to enact acts of outrageous violence, it is most often those at the very end of human rationality. In other words proposing context regulations could very likely leave the outcome unchanged while only destroying art that gets misrepresented in the crossfire. This is what happens when you sling short term feelie-based kneejerk reaction changes for political points without understanding what the fuck you're talking about.

And before you go into "there is no misrepresentation", I can start the list of the Southern Poverty Law Center smears they enacted without any basis off singular bad google searches and lost to court for defamation, speaking of the US. So once again, data before conclusions. We can also talk about how we know absolutely nothing about social platforms algorithms and then wonder why reality clashes with the cutesy unicorn in our heads. Bringing evidence in your own very post, calling for the modern nazi boogeyman, a movement whose proclaimed leader has a fifth of my twitter followers does not instill much confidence about your judgement of what the priorities of humanity would be, as you specifically filter everything through your little partizan politics before literally anything, being pretty much the left version of alex jones.

Data, studies. That's the only thing that's gonna work unfortunately, as succulent as firing hot takes may initially seem to a partizan drone. We have nothing conducted on a large scale and modern regarding the effect of media. The only thing that's happened is the christian fundamentalists just became less relevant with their ban bitching so things just kept going forward without much resistance. That's not the same as having a dataset and creating entertain based off informed pointers, it's just the only opposition lost relevance. And every week, every time something happens you'll be stuck on this point arguing feelies versus feelies, getting nowhere.

Ultimately further disproving your pathetically superficial point, opinions on fiction like Starship troopers is completely divided, to this day, with people perpetually arguing if it were a political manifesto or a mocking of that idea. Game of Thrones often is discussed regarding misinterpreted sexism or empowerment, with one side saying it's awfully toxic and the other saying it's the most progressive female representation in a book in 50 years. Aside from those high-intensity cases, hardcore deconstructionists argue that any piece of art made during whatever dominant set of cultural values is a 100% manifesto drenched in those values, no matter the context or the political intent it had. What about those? So no, your solution sucks, whoever decides what is propaganda is likely going to be an idiot partizan about it, one way or another. Get the data in first. Demand for studies, not change. The change will naturally follow as numbers will make your case better over tears.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WD_GASTER2 said:


> people digest content differently. i played mgs and mortal kombat when i was 12-13 and i know many other kids who did and they are just fine. There also studies if i remember correctly that have reached the same conclusion where it has little to no effect. That is not to say that a kid with a different mindset would not react differently to such content.
> lets be honest here though people for the most part in this thread rather just be outraged at the headline though? yes?
> that being said we do live in a weird society where sexuality bothers us more than violence, which blows my mind.
> That being said yes, parents if available should see how kids react to content and determine what they should and should not be exposed to when younger.
> Lets forget that though, Nuance is dead and people rather troll and act mega offended on all sides of this issue before anything else.


That's my point. If we go by existing studies claiming violence in media has zero tangible effect on rational people, everyone should fight for superficial, comical, exaggerated, and distasteful representation of rape of all bizarre kinds because it would bring no harm and just open up the possibilities for art, being an easy net positive. That's obviously not the stance of most people, especially in the US rape is considered worse than death, curiously, and most outrages do stem from sexism in media on top of it, after racism. And again, the same would function with racism. We should allow comically racist art because entertainment has no tangible effect on people, apparently.

The reality is, those studies are superficial and the current outlook on the effect of media is largely emotional, not rational. Hence it is useless to use it to base anything off of other than your personal emotions.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (May 4, 2019)

Steena said:


> That's my point. If we go by existing studies claiming violence in media has zero tangible effect on rational people, everyone should fight for superficial, comical, exaggerated, and distasteful representation of rape of all bizarre kinds because it would bring no harm and just open up the possibilities for art, being an easy net positive. That's obviously not the stance of most people, especially in the US rape is considered worse than death, curiously, and most outrages do stem from sexism in media on top of it, after racism. And again, the same would function with racism. We should allow comically racist art because entertainment has no tangible effect on people, apparently.
> The reality is, those studies are superficial and the current outlook on the effect of media is largely emotional, not rational. Hence it is useless to use it to base anything off of other than your personal emotions.



with all due respect i have NO idea what the heck you are talking about. You seem to be taking an extreme position as where i was trying to say that life is not black and white.

That being said its 4 am here and i rather go to bed than try to make sense of it. Nothing personal.


----------



## Xzi (May 5, 2019)

Steena said:


> So no, your solution sucks


I didn't propose a solution, I only stated the problem(s).  Seems like you're arguing with the opposition in your head more than me.


----------



## Superbronx (May 6, 2019)

My wife and I had a simple approach to video game violence. We did not allow our children even the slightest exposure to games with violent content until they were old enough to distinguish between fictional violence and and violence in the real world.
 The results of our approach? My daughter has no interest in FPS nor fighters period. My son enjoys FPS but he has no desire to take the video game violence to the streets. He sees fiction as fiction and reality as reality.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 6, 2019)

"The white man don't even see it himself" What does this have to do with race?


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2019)

video games have nothing to do with violence... the actions you perform after playing them are the violence


----------



## AmandaRose (May 6, 2019)

The issue is not violent video games or rap music or violent films ect. Britain has all of them when was the last school shooting here. It was over 30 years ago. 

Something else is seriously wrong in America and instead of people blaming violent games they should actually try and find out the actual cause of why kids are shooting up schools in in the USA and not elsewhere.


----------

